# Lights for 75 gallon?



## Gregoryalln854 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm new to the hobby and was wondering what lights would be best for a 75 gallon?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What do want in it? For just viewing fish a single 4' fluorescent, or cheap LED strip is enough. For even low-light live plants, you want 2 bulbs (T5, T8, T12). For high light plants or corals, you need some serious wattage to get to the bottom of a deep tank like that.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Personal preference. If you want higher light then I suggest HO. 2 bulbs would be medium-high light, 3 might be overkill(i'd have to look it up). If you want more of a dim tank, you can go with a shorter light(like a 36") and get an effect like this...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for the most part i just use standard 4' shoplights with T8 daylight bulbs...straight out of home depot...if i want a bit more light i use these....

http://www.aquatraders.com/48-inch-2x54W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52123p.htm


----------



## Gregoryalln854 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the input, I like my tanks pretty well lit. Not to sure what the difference is between t5's and t8's. I used to do reef and had vho's and halides but that's prob over kill.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

T5s are brighter and thinner and more efficient (more light/watt) than t8s.

Reef lights are overkill, but you can use them and swap out the bulbs. Some people will use only 2 or 3 bulbs in that fixture. But if you do a high light planted tank you will likely need CO2.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

I use the coralife T5HO dual fixtures. They look pretty nice and put out some good light. Unfortunately they come with a 10,000k and an actinic, so you have to buy at least one bulb to replace that blue guy...


----------

